

Ask HN:"Error establishing a database connection" on sites submitted to HN - eddywebs

Whats up with all wordpress based sites submitted today at HN, I came across 2 instances (both wordpress) throwing &quot;Error establishing a database connection&quot;.&lt;p&gt;Are pages submitted to HN today facing DDos ?&lt;p&gt;some eg.
- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ministryoftruth.me.uk&#x2F;2013&#x2F;07&#x2F;24&#x2F;cameron-porn-advisors-website-hacked-threatenslibels-blogger&#x2F;&lt;p&gt;- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.programmableweb.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;07&#x2F;23&#x2F;standard-treasury-wants-to-bring-banks-into-the-21st-century&#x2F;
======
YoAdrian
"Are [wordpress based sites] submitted to HN today [unable to handle increased
load]?"

Is the sky blue? Is grass green?

